# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  well.....the majors are all closing this weekend...based way more on business levels then a lack of snow.....then it will be down to just A Basin til June.....needless to say my next three days will b

## MIke R

well.....the majors are all closing this weekend...based way more on business levels then a lack of snow.....then it will be down to just A Basin til June.....needless to say my next three days will be ski intensive...Copper  tomorrow....Vail Saturday....Keystone Sunday....

----------


## JoshA

Sounds like fun! On the Vail day, ski the back bowls for me (early, after the top layer melts but before the sun turns them to slush). Later you can do the bumps on Highline which are easier when soft. After the big areas close, you can still tailgate in the A-basin parking lot. Enjoy!

----------


## MIke R

its sure  been a season for the books....yes "Beachin at the Basin" rocks....the BBQ grills goin...the frisbees....the kegs...the warm sunshine... all that and skiing too....and without the tourists .....the May/June A Basin season is actually my favorite time of year

----------


## fins85258

Yo Mike

They're gonna be skiin 'till the 4th of July in Mammoth. 

And I would like to encourage everyone to go online to www.mammothmountain.com and buy a lift ticket for friday april 14, 2006. You money will go to the fund set up for the families of the ski patrol personel who lost their lives there this past week.
Other resorts including Vail are are donating 100% of thier friday ticket sales to this fund so please give some thought to helping out.

Gregg

----------


## MIke R

thats good....I'll give some money for sure at Vail ...there is all kinds of fund raising going on right now out here for them ...

July 4th I'll be out of "skiing mode" and totally into "beach mode" on the Cape.... October to June is good enough for me

----------


## MIke R

todays ski report from high above it all at Copper

----------


## JoshA

Nice shot, but you should tell that big guy on short skis he should keep them parallel and together ;-) Is that a view of I-70 and some of the ten mile range to the right?

----------


## MIke R

LOL...yeah I will tell him that..hey those are unquestionably my favorite skis, of all my skis this year...Salomon Extrreme Screams 183's... but I love em..and thats saying a lot considering I am a hard core Volkl man....yes that is I-70 and the Ten Miles behind me....60 degrees today.....just a great day to be out there

----------


## JoshA

183s?? I guess that qualifies as short for a basketball player. Enjoy Vail tomorrow.

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats the trend now, especially on mid fatties and full fatties..188's are actually the biggest size they come in!....believe me I doubted it when they told that would be my size....seeing that I have 208's hangin in my ski shed....but I have to admit, the techs were right....short and fat is the wave of the future

----------


## JoshA

I know. I have some 20 year-old 205s in my basement for those high-speed GS turns on ice.  I rented some short, fat K2 Apache Chiefs for powder at Snowbird and I'm a convert. I'm probably just going to rent skis for the condition of the day from now on. Less to schlep through airports. But living in Colorado with a ski pass would change my thinking about renting.

----------


## MIke R

no Vail today Josh.....really wicked weather....very windy with huge gusts over 50 mph on my wind meter here a home....and a slushy, icy, yucky mix coming down

----------


## Dennis

Mike,

That picture is awesome...you live in a great neighborhood!

----------

